# Train Show and Junque Shop acquisitions



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thought I'd share some pics of my good fortune. 

$10 for trees at a local junque shop---apparently two of them light up:










Transformer ($5), the rest for a total of $30.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

This lil guy puzzles me---I'm not familiar with him.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice find.
After a lil cleaning on a few of those they will be quite nice.

The one that puzzles you is a 4-4-0 steam loco of some kind.
I'm not familiar with American Flyer so I can't tell you any more than that.
​


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Nice score! You're given Weyerhaeuser a run for their money!

Neat little motors. Is that an e-unit hung of the back of that 4-4-0?

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you both! It may turn out to be a 4-4-2, as AF often has two trailing wheels on a towbar attached to the tender. It's gearing arrangement is significantly different from my other AF stuff; if it weren't for the gauge, I'd have thought I'd gotten hold of an old Marx or something else. Teej, as best I can tell, that is a reversing unit, but again, it's unlike any AF I already have. My guess is that it's AF, but either pretty old (my stuff is all 1940's and 50's) or something put out toward the end of the company, in the 60's. Either way, I should have two or more "new" locomotives out of the group, plus enough tenders to keep Stillakid busy for months. *L*


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*"Keep Stillakid busy?"*

Bring it on, "Oh King of S!"


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Len, look here..............
http://www.hobbysurplus.com/xviews/CasyjonsHSS.asp


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim, I believe you've nailed it---I was just looking at a pic of an L2001 and thinking the same thing. That tongue arrangement for the pilot truck was a giveaway, as was the generally cheaper quality of the innards. No worm gear, no grease pan----designed to run for a short span and then be replaced instead of lubed and put back to work. However, parts is parts! As you can see, I've several tenders/parts of tenders, so let me know if you have a locomotive with no back end. Two of the tenders have...let me say it: E-UNITS...*L* Okay, reversing units, so if they work, that more than paid for the total purchase.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never saw the trees with the white snow mounds on the bottom.
Nice find, just in time for Christmas. :thumbsup:
Do you have enough of a layout yet for a Christmas scene?

Does the engine you found show any kind of life on the track?
It is missing the smoker, huh?

E UNIT TJ! You know it is called a "reversing unit".


Though in the link Jim provided they are called *remote control units*.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> E UNIT TJ! ... Though in the link Jim provided they are called *remote control units*.


I saw that, too. Interesting. In the early 1930's, Lionel touted their trains with e-units as having "Distant Control".

Jim,Len -- Do you know what era that 4-4-0 loco might be?

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, the, "JUNQUE ERA!"


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I always love getting parts to tinker with! Look to me like you scored!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Sean----resurrecting the dead is an S scale specialty! Teej, it's a 1960's era, probably an L2001. Not the best equipment they ever made, but they're good runners and strong pullers. I shouldn't have much problem bringing it back to life, but that will probably come this summer---too many ahead of it in line! Ed, I'm not going to put the 'lectric to any of them until I get them apart and cleaned up: they were rode hard and put up wet. Most are missing brushes. They can be the basis, though, of a new set of locomotives---you can always find shells on Ebay. The trees were part of some lady's elaborate Christmas Village she was parting out and selling: I just happened to walk into the junque shop when she was putting out the buildings. We talked about one piece and she mentioned a box of trees and my nose went up like an infield fly!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Junque and Trashé ...

Sounds like a fancy French boutique! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It's at the mall, right next to Targe' !!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> It's at the mall, right next to Targe' !!!



Next to Lows?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Of course. And, by the way, the next two weeks are the time to shop for marked-down Christmas Village stuff and accessories. They'll be dropping the price to zero out the inventory!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> I never saw the trees with the white snow mounds on the bottom.
> Nice find, just in time for Christmas. :thumbsup:
> Do you have enough of a layout yet for a Christmas scene?
> 
> ...



Ed, my problem is that I have so much layout to fill! It's going to stay a Christmas scene or winter scene, but it will probably be summer before I start sprinkling any snow. I'm putting in a modest town on the left side of the layout, will have a skating pond and park in the center, and a forest/farmland and a cemetery on the right side. Finding time to work on it is the big issue, but I'm not rushing it. I hope to spend part of the Christmas weekend wiring in some christmas lighting to illuminate the town's buildings, and I want to eventually make some street lamps, as well. The frozen lake needs more of everything, and I've got all those trees to install. The white mound bases will look like snow, especially when the work part is done and I can finally start sprinkling the Woodland Scenic. I also need to wire in the stockyards. Soooo...it's a work in progress that should come together by this time next year, at the current rate of work.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I feel like I scored a pretty sweet deal today at a Show in Wayne, NJ. The guy had a plastic tub full of Flyer switches, some in original boxes, some not, some boxes in ragtag condition. The tub was full and to go through all of the contents would have had me setting things out into the aisle in order to see everything. I could see at least 3 sets of remote control switches and 2 sets of manual switches. I asked what he would take for the entire contents. He named $80. I asked if he would throw in the plastic tub too and he did. After getting the haul home, I discovered 7 sets of remote control switches, 5 in original boxes, all but one with the original controls -- one set is missing, and 2 sets of manual switches in original boxes. 18 switches in all. One set was in pristine condition with all the packaging materials and are very clean. Did I do good?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A working set of powered AF turnouts, with controls and in excellent condition should sell for about $30 at a show. You did excellent!


----------

